

Ask HN: Are there any prominent examples of community-driven development online? - chjohasbrouck

I became interested in this recently and decided to experiment with it over at PressRise.com (a reddit alternative). We just coded our first user-submitted feature today (text-only submissions).<p>If you&#x27;re unfamiliar, community-driven development is giving control of a development process, its resources, and decision-making authority directly to community groups.<p>In the context of software development, this pretty much means giving your dev team to a product&#x27;s users and letting them decide what work they do on the product.<p>Having this kind of community-driven process in place could theoretically allow a piece of software to &quot;evolve&quot;, with the conditions of its survival through each iteration being <i>directly</i> tied to the wants and needs of its users (rather than indirectly, as is the case with every other piece of software).<p>I think this might also have the effect of making the users feel like they have more ownership over the platform itself, which could drive brand loyalty and long-term user retention. Is that only the case for social apps though, or could other kinds of software benefit from this? Would anyone really care if they felt &quot;ownership&quot; over some B2B SaaS product?
======
MarkCole
Assembly[0][1] is a great example of this I think. They have a number of
community driven products in all stages of development. I think rather than
just feeling like they have ownership the contributors do get some actual real
form of ownership in the product. I am actually unsure of how that works
though.

[0] [https://assembly.com](https://assembly.com)

[1] [https://assembly.com/discover](https://assembly.com/discover)

